# Strange Mk1 TT cluster issue!



## Alixbowmanmk1

Hi, so I have an issue, I can’t find anywhere! The cluster sometimes works, sometimes doesn’t, sometimes the gauges work, however the back leds do nothing, sometimes the back leds work and the gauges do nothing, I press either of the 2 buttons and the clocks work, I release and they stop, sometimes just pressing the button makes them work, I genuinely have no idea, and can’t find any issue anywhere similar, I find a lot about immo being an issue but these are very different symptoms, (mileage and clock always work) never an issue, just clocks :/
Any ideas? Thankyou!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Alix, Welcome to the TTF.
Poor/ corroded connections on one of the 3 connection plugs. Requires removal & checking or sending away to one of the refurbing companies. £120ish.
I have a list if required.
Hoggy.


----------



## IPG3.6

Sounds like some of the solder joints are on the way out. I reckon get it inspected for deterioration and repaired.


----------



## Alixbowmanmk1

IPG3.6 said:


> Sounds like some of the solder joints are on the way out. I reckon get it inspected for deterioration and repaired.


thankyou!


----------

